# Rat Race



## DreaderDread (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm looking to get out the rat race of Amerikkka and just start living. Seeking bush friend to help me on my way. I can bring some $ and supplies with me.


----------



## Mankini (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, come out to aspen! I've been here for almost 2 years.


----------



## DreaderDread (Nov 2, 2015)

Where at in Aspen? How's the winter weather?


----------



## Mankini (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey !  yeah, I've been camping here off and on since spring of last year. There are innumerable places to camp, lots of fresh clean creeks. Weather is nice all year round. Bring a good sleeping bag and tent and you'll b just fine.


----------

